# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Cát Bà giá rẻ

## thietht

*Khởi hành từ Hà Nội*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm

Giá : liên hệ để biết thêm thông tin

Phương tiện: liên hệ để biết thêm thông tin

Điện thoại: (04) 3512 33 88

Hành trình : *HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG - CÁT BÀ*

*Chương trình Tour*

*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG - CÁT BÀ*

* *7h45 - 8h00*: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại khách sạn hoặc tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hạ Long (Quảng Ninh). Trên đường dừng nghỉ tại Hải Dương.

* *11h45*: Đến Hạ Long, quý khách lên tàu đi Cát Bà, ăn trưa trên tàu, trên đường dừng tham quan động Thiên Cung, hang Đầu Gỗ, hòn Gà Chọi - "Biểu tượng của vịnh Hạ Long". Đến bến Gia Luận, xe đưa Quý khách vào thị trấn Cát Bà.

* *17.30* nhận phòng và ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Cát Bà. (Nếu Quý khách muốn nghủ đêm trên tàu, vui lòng thông báo cho Công ty khi đăng ký tour). Qúy khách sau bữa tối có thể thuê xe đạp đôi dạo chơi thành phố cát bà ,ngắm bãi tắm cát cò ,cát tiên về đêm với một vẻ đẹp hoang sơ huyền ảo

*NGÀY 02:  THAM QUAN CÁT BÀ*

* *Ăn sáng*. Xe đón Quý khách đi tham quan rừng Quốc Gia Cát Bà – Khu Dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới. Quý khách trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
* *Chiều*, quý khách tự do đi chợ và tắm biển tại bãi tắm Cát Cò và Cát Tiên.
* *Ăn tối*. Nghỉ đêm tại Cát Bà.

*NGÀY 03: CÁT BÀ - HẠ LONG – HÀ NỘI*

* Quý khách tự do tắm biển, ăn sáng.
* 8h00 xe đưa Quý khách ra bến tàu trở lại Hạ Long.
* 11h30 đến Hạ Long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội, trên đường về nghỉ chân tại Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản bánh Đậu xanh và bánh Gai.
* 16h30 vế đến Hà Nội.
* Kết thúc chương trình.

DU LỊCH VIỆT KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ BỔ ÍCH

*Giá Tour*: Liên hệ

*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*

* Xe ôtô máy lạnh đưa, đón tham quan;
* Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn tại Cát Bà.
* Ăn các bữa theo chương trình (03 bữa trưa + 02 bữa tối + 02 bữa sáng);
* Vé tham quan theo chương trình; Tàu du lịch; Hướng dẫn viên.

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

* Đồ uống, phòng đơn, tiền Típ cho Hướng dẫn viên & lái xe, VAT….

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ*
Phòng Nội Địa - Công ty Cổ Phần Truyền Thông Du Lịch Việt
Chi Nhánh Hà Nội
Địa chỉ: 21 Văn Miếu, Phường Văn Miếu Quận Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+848)35123388
Fax: (+844)35122769

----------


## Anh7_n

Có ai biết giá tour này khoảng bao nhiêu ?

Cảm ơn nhiều

----------

